# Problem mit externen Brenner



## Ronin (25. Dezember 2001)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem externen Brenner,
kleine Dateien, bis 600KB, kann ich ohne Probleme brennen, will ich was größeres brennen, will er nicht.
CD`s lesen kann er ohne Probleme.
Ich habe es mit Nero, CDRWin, Easy CD Creator, RSJ CD Writer und Instant CD/DVD versucht.
Technische Daten:
Notebook P3 600MHz, 56MB Arbeitsspeicher, ME
Brenner Freecom CD-RW Recorder 4424 1.1b USB Anschluß (Teac CD-W54E)

Hier habe ich eine Datei mit ca.350Kb simuliert (Nero)






Hier mit ca. 430MB










Habe mich mal auf der HP von Teac umgesehen


> Alle TEAC Produkte sind seitens Microsoft lizensiert, d.h. daß nach Anschluß der Atapi-Komponente und Starten des PCs, muss das Gerät unter Windows automatisch erkannt und eingebunden werden . Das Installieren eines Treibers ist somit unter Windows nicht erforderlich. Um einen Brenner oder Rewriter nicht nur als CD-Rom Gerät, sondern einem Writer entsprechend nutzen zu können, ist das Installieren eines Brennprogramms (z.B. WinOnCD, Nero, Feurio, Easy CD-Creator etc.) notwendig.
> Wird das CD-Rom, Brenner oder Rewriter nicht umgehend im Gerätemanager/CD-Rom aufgeführt, könnten unten genannte Gründe die Ursache dafür sein:
> Die Konfiguration Master/Slave wurde nicht korrekt vorgenommen (s.rechts)
> Beim Anschluß des IDE-Kabels wurde aus Versehen ein Pin am Gerät oder auf dem Motherboard verbogen.
> Der Festplattencontroller ist mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen gekennzeichnet, was auf eine Ressourcenkonflikt bezüglich der IRQs oder I/O-Adressen hinweist.



Im Gerätemanager ist er





Im USB Hub wird er auch gelistet





Habe mir dann mal SiSoft Sandra installiert


> Mainboard Information
> Warning W2533  Disaled host controllers are present. Check BIOS settings.
> Warning W2521    AGP bus speed is too high. Reduce FSB speed or FSB/AGP multiplier.
> Warning W2520    AGP bus speed is too high. Reduce FSB speed or FSB/AGP multiplier.
> ...



Das sind die Daten vom AGP Bus





Ich habe aber absolut keine Ahnung wie ich FSB oder AGP ändere 

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen 


cu   Ronin


----------

